# Bulking up then cutting



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am 2o years old, 6ft 2 tall. Bascially i have been on a bulking up diet since january going from 11 stone to 15 stone, i want to be a little bigger in places. Overall i want to be quite a big lad but toned and defined, how do you achieve this? I am nt sure whether to keep bulking up to like 17 stone or something but i am wondering do i lose loads of size when i cut ? how would i keep the general size i am now but be quite ripped ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

If youve put on 4 stone since jan then i think its time to cut because alot of it will be fat . I done the same last year , i was 11 stone and bulked up to 14 stone but was carring alot of BF . If you do a cut till xamss you will prob have the body your looking for but just uner the weight your looking but you can do this next year


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah you are probably right mate. Like i have got a podgy belly and muffin hips haha not a good look. I just keep thinking im going to lose all the size ive achieved so it makes me keep bulking, when you cut do you lose a lot of size ?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

i would carry on bulking right up untill january.

ide suggest if you think ur fat lower ur carbs and keep them clean,it will be easier to strip it off if u just put 'good' weight on.

then do a big cut from january to june

thats my plan anyway


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Reduce your calories by 500 per day and start doing plenty of cardio as well as your weight training.

Slow and steady fat loss will ensure the gains are more keepable


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah mate thats a good idea thinking about it , what food do you eat with clean carbs ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

keep bulking imo but lower carbs slightly, and up cardio.

i gained 35lbs since nov and dropped bf% by gaining more muscle than fat, however i am assisted now


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok mate , i currently do no cardio at all , maybe do a run a couple of times a week you think ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im still learning on this at the moment mate, i had the bulk and cut idea but i dont want to gain weight for weights sake and look fat. although i have gotten leaner over the last few months and increased weight i am only now stepping it up one more and adding in am fasted cardio too.

but that is because i have monitered how my body has reacted over the last 9 months or so.

but try 30 mins light cardio after work out - or even am fasted cardio and then add in the other in time depending on how you have reacted.

also where do you train your from up my way


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jonnysmith123 said:


> yeah mate thats a good idea thinking about it , what food do you eat with clean carbs ?


Have a look in the diet section mate for loads of ideas


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

cheers lads, i train at a gym in south shields it is right next to that morgans gym. I shall give fasted cardio a try and see what happens and i will eat cleaner ive been eating burgers and fatty steals no wonder im getting fat haha


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

If you need good info on Cardio/losing bodyfat whilst maintaining lean mass this might help:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/zaino17.htm

mallett


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

cheers mate very useful


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

no worries, glad to help


----------

